# What is the going rate for relabeling



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi! On my phone and can't really search effectively. 
What is the going rate to hire a seamstress for tearing out and replacing labels. 

I'm looking for 2012 rates. Basic tags. 

Thanks!


----------



## DNAImagery (May 14, 2012)

have you been able to find anything out on this?? I'm in the market for the same thing... 

Also, how are you finding the seamstress?? I'm thinking about posting a craigslist ad.. is there a better way?

Thanks!!!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted an ad on Craigslist and got several responses. The going rate seemed to be about $1 per garment for taking out the old and sewing in a new. 

However, I ended up going to Walmart, bought a sewing machine and taught myself how to do it all and saved myself $$$. So I would recommend doing that.


----------



## JohnnyVilonious (Mar 30, 2012)

I just payed $1 a piece (for 50 pieces) to have the necktags (neck seam opened) and add sleeve tags.


----------

